# Do you still believe?



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I made a thread before asking if you believed the Rockets will make the playoffs. Now, the Rockets are second-to-last in the West. Do you still believe?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll never stop believing.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't believe, i know!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> I'll never stop believing.


there is a point where i would stop believing. that time hasn't come yet though.

if i'm the spurs or mavs, i have to hope the rockets fall just short of the playoffs. i would hate to face this rockets team in the first round(in a 1 vs 8 matchup).


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

Even if we eventually make it to the playoffs, we still need a consistent 3-point shooter, which is the only piece missing for this team before they can be called a title contender.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Believe it again!!!


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Believers From Colombia

I Believe


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

Montreal believes


----------



## Mcdyess (Nov 20, 2005)

Mcdyess Believes


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If you are playoffs team, then you are title contender.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Being 4 hours drive away, there is believe from me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Being 4 hours drive away, there is believe from me.


3 hours tops for me


and ballscientist, do you post here more than in the gsw forum?


i guess ill believe so i can fit in


----------



## neptunecn (Nov 22, 2005)

May be~~~~~~~~~!!!!!


----------



## neptunecn (Nov 22, 2005)

I believe ~~~~
We have two all-star players.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> If you are playoffs team, then you are title contender.


I have learnt much from your gnomic utterances. Thank you.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i believe i can fly, i believe i can touch the sky, i think abo...........
is that what we were talkin bout? cos if so i obviously believe....... that i can fly

PS - go rox


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cornholio believes!!


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

eaglewu believe


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

No


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

my motto is never give up so you know i believe


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I made a thread before asking if you believed the Rockets will make the playoffs. Now, the Rockets are second-to-last in the West. Do you still believe?



I still believe i said this before ..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well i see a huge slump coming up for the Lakers and a hot streak for the rox and that would mean us making the playoffs. *WE CAN DO IT*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Until the numbers say its not possible.. I believe!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i quit. im still gonna follow the team and cheer for them to do well like i always, but i no longer expect anything beyond the lottery.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

boss.streamos.com/wmedia/uclassics/ andreabocelli/anbo_am_13_medium.wax 

If this doesn't make you believe, nothing will.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

of course!!! I Believe and will not stop until we are mathmatically out of the playoffs!!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

demiloy, can u relink that vid.. it doesnt work.


----------



## ¯|¯Mª© (Mar 5, 2006)

¯|¯Mª© believes


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> demiloy, can u relink that vid.. it doesnt work.


 Try this. 

http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&q=Because+we+believe+.wax&meta=

Just click the first link.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dang, i wanna think that they can get in the playoffs, but...i really dont see that happening.... despite Yao's excellent playing...maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

you aint wrong. as bad as we wanna see Houston grab a playoff spot, reality is it aint gonna happen. The Rockets already see this and they're trying to develop young players around Yao and TMac so that next season the team will be experienced and ready for a certain playoff run. Injuries happen and we all know that a healthy team would have brought forth much different results.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> you aint wrong. as bad as we wanna see Houston grab a playoff spot, reality is it aint gonna happen.


Everyone's entitled to his own opinion, but I disagree with you.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a worthy and respectable opinion as well. It's always possible that the Rockets could make that run. They just better hurry.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I still believe.

Romania believes...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I still believe.
> 
> Romania believes...


 Does Romania even care about the Rockets?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think we can still get into the playoffs, but we're going to find out really soon. the upcoming schedule is brutal. pacers, at the spurs, nets, mavs, spurs, clippers, at the mavs, at the hornets, cavs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

These next few games will say A LOT about the rockets in tem of this season. If we make the playoffs, ill be damnd proud to be a rocket fan. 

Esp. after this season


Clutch City!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> These next few games will say A LOT about the rockets in tem of this season. If we make the playoffs, ill be damnd proud to be a rocket fan.


and the thing is, if we will do well during this part of the schedule, there is no reason to believe we can't actually do damage in the playoffs(or at worst be a tough out).


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well, we have 9 straight games against teams with winning records, beginning with the nice win over the pacers today... it will be a true test of what we can achieve


----------

